# Browser connection problems in IE and Chrome



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Recently I played with some proxies..."ultrareach" and "Tor". I have stopped and uninstalled them already, but now I am unable to browse via Google Chrome and Internet Explorer...Firefox works fine.

I have already made sure that I have killed the processes related to the proxies. I have also reset all of the settings in IE and chrome to the defaults, but the same problem occurs - I cannot connect to any website. Reinstalling Google Chrome doesn't help either.

I have disabled my firewall etc, and turned off most settings for Norton Internet Security temporarily, but the problem is still there.

I have scanned for viruses/malware already. I have also restarted the computer...

=/ Does anyone have any idea what is happening? I wouldn't particularly care if it were not for the fact that Windows Live Messenger requires IE to run


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . .

If not too late, perform a system restore to a point prior to installing Google Chrome. Otherwise un-install it - it is a beta version and unless you are in the position to re-format and re-install Vista I do not advise that anyone install it.

Are you updated w/ Vista SP1 (I see build 6000 under your name)?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Uhh, not sure about SP1. I will check back at home later...

I don't think it is a problem related to Google Chrome; I installed it a while ago and browsing was fine then. Do you mean doing a system restore to the point before I installed the proxies?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a command prompt, start, all programs, accessories, command prompt right click and "run as administrator" at the prompt type ipconfig /flushdns press enter. Wait for the command to process then type ipconfig /release press enter wait for the command to process then type ipconfig /renew wait for the command to process.(can take awhile) Try the internet again.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think I have SP1 installed, and I could not check for Windows Updates - Error Code 80072EFD.
Norton Liveupdate doesn't seem to be able to connect either.

Basically, nothing seems to be able to connect to the internet except for Firefox...

Too late to do system restore before I installed the proxies or Chrome.

I have no idea what's happening. =/

[email protected]: I've tried this before...ipconfig /renew brings up:
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Same message whether I'm connected or not.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Would it help to post the results of ipconfig /all?
Or not...I think the problem is software related. But I have no idea :S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

To check for SP1 - 
START | run then type VER - what is the build number?

SP1 must take priority here, assuming it is not in.

Run Vista sfc -
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | the black command prompt ("DOS") screen will appear | type the following:


```
[b][size=3]sfc /scannow[/b][/size]
```
Let it run - then re-boot.

Next, run the Norton Removal Tool. Click on the Norton RT link in my signature area below and download/SAVE it to your desktop. Close ALL windows. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Now reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Reset IE7 to default settings:
START | type inetcpl.cpl into the start search box and hit enter | select the Advanced tab | Click on Reset (bottom-right) | Click OK (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Chrome as mentioned is a BETA version... can't be of much help on this one. But let's see what happens after the above steps are completed.

Please let me know how you make out.

Any ? - let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

I typed VER into command prompt:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]

Ran Vista sfc:
Verification 100% complete.Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

Ran Norton Removal Tool.
Rebooted.
Resetted Windows Firewall to default settings.
Restored IE7 to default settings.
Reset Google Chrome default settings.

Still the same problem: no program other than Firefox could access the internet. If it helps, I ran IE's "Diagnose Connection Problems" and it came up with:
"Web Proxy" is not set up to establish a connection on port "9666" with this computer.
The error message for Windows Live Messenger was 80072efd Default Gateway - your gateway appears to be offline.

I'm pretty sure I have exited and removed the proxies. =/

I am in the process of reinstalling Norton AV. However I cannot update or activate my account because the program cannot access the internet. This is pretty frustrating 

Thank you for helping though. Do you know any other way I could fix this problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can see that you are not updated w/ Vista SP1. 

This must be priority #1.

What is waiting for you in Windows Updates?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Windows Updates can't connect to the internet, and neither can anything else. 
Why would it be a priority though?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you say you can access the internet with Firefox is this correct? And not with IE or Chrome, and this happened after proxy servers, which you have now uninstalled. Go to control panel folder options and enable show hidden files and folders then do a search for your Host file, (open with notepad) see if there are entries in there that block access to IE or Chrome ( Basically any reference to either one should not be there).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great idea, janae. 

@piggyboo - try this for hosts file - 

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | *right-click* on cmd.exe | select run as administrator | copy/paste the following into the "DOS" screen (to paste into DOS screen, right-click on very top, select Edit, select Paste:


```
copy %windir%\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS "%homepath%\documents\hosts.txt"  & start notepad "%homepath%\documents\hosts.txt"
```
A notepad will open w/ contents of hosts file.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems normal...all it says is:

127.0.0.1 localhost
::1 localhost

Update: Torrents work too. So the only applications which can access the internet are:

Firefox
uTorrent
Vuze

Applications which CANNOT connect:

Windows Update (Error 80072EFD)
Norton AV
IE ("Web Proxy" is not set up to establish a connection on port "9666" with this computer.)
Chrome (Error 104 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_FAILED))
Windows Live Messenger (Error code: 80048820, Extended error code: 8004840f)
iTunes
Foxit Reader
Possibly many others


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you tried SAFEMODE w/Networking to test IE7?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Also - have you tried IE7 without add-ons?
START | type Internet into start search box - look for IE7 noo add-ons above?

Lastly, right-click on your desktop IE7 icon, select run as administrator - Any change?

JC

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

I couldn't connect to the internet at all on safe mode, as the "3 Mobile Broadband" application could not detect my modem (it was fine on Device Manager though).

And nope, no difference to IE without addons or as administrator.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Please run the Vista Health Report - save in HTML format, zip up and attach. Not sure what may be in there, but I have been surprised b4.

START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe - run as admin | in the "DOS" cmd screen, type:

perfmon /report

It will take about 60 sec to run. again, please save in html format.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

I compressed it. Hope that's alright.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report.

Were you aware that your OS drive c: is low on free space? It has only 3.5gb space remaining. 

Also, I saw Norton running as well as Ad-Aware 2007. Did you know about the last one?

Perfmon also reports that you have no anti-virus that is current. How old is the Norton install - did you use the removal tool to get rid of it a few posts back? Ad-Aware s/b in-installed as soon as possible. Windows Defender is disabled, yet current; but Perfmon reports no anti-spyware installed outside of the non-working Windows Defender.

I suggest you use a product like CCleaner to remove temp files and such. Cliik on the link in my sig area, install, then right-click on desktop icon and run as admin. 

Also, look in services.msc (Start | type services.msc) and see how many system services are disabled. You will see ad-Aware among them.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, I was aware of the amount of free space. I have about 4.8GB free now.
I was not aware of Ad-Aware running. Stopping it in services, however, did not fix the problem.

I'm using Norton 2008. After using the Norton Removal tool, I reinstalled Norton as removing it did not solve the problem. It isn't up to date because LiveUpdate can't access the internet. Interestingly, Ad-Aware CAN update. =/

There are only a few disabled startup services:
Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler
Internet connection sharing
Net. Tcp Port Sharing Service
Routing and Remote Access
SQL Server Active Directory Helper
SQL Server Browser

Ad-Aware's Startup Type is set to "Automatic".


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

piggyboo said:


> Yes, I was aware of the amount of free space. I have about 4.8GB free now.
> I was not aware of Ad-Aware running. Stopping it in services, however, did not fix the problem. . ..
> Ad-Aware's Startup Type is set to "Automatic".


Hi. . .

Is Ad-Aware still in your system and set to Automatic? If it is phoning-home while others cannot, it very well may be the cause. But simply disabling or stopping the service does not mean it still cannot cause problems - it is a kernel mode app.

I also came across Microsoft kb836941 related to the Windows Update error code 80072efd that you posted. It is along the same lines as we have been going.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, it is still set to Automatic. How can I disable Ad-aware temporarily to see if it is causing problems?

Should I change Ad-aware's startup type or follow the instructions on the KB?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Simply disabling one service related to Ad-Aware will not ensure that Ad-Aware will be eliminated as a suspect. You have various other apps and system services that will still reference the Ad-Aware programs and drivers - like the SearchIndexer and most certainly Norton during its scans. 

I would follow the MS kb. I would remove Norton completely again w/ the NRT, un-install Chrome, reset the Windows Firewall, reset IE7 and then re-test IE.

We need to eliminate as much as possible to try and narrow this problem down. All of the above named items which I recommend removal/un-install of can easily be re-install on-by-one with testing in-between to hopefully catch the culprit responsible for your system problems.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Billscout (Oct 5, 2008)

I am having the EXACT same problem with my computer. At first my IE was not connecting so I downloaded and used Google Chrome. Now that will not connect to the internet either. I can access the internet with IE if I click the "Diagnose Problem" when that error shows up on IE after failing to connect. After it runs it's course, somehow my IE works again but stops once the program is clicked off. Firefox is the only Browser that I can still connect to the internet with without fail. However, I am using XP, not Vista, otherwise, I am having the exact same problem. 

I don't know if this has anything to do with it or if it is simply a coincidence but I began having problems connecting with IE after my last Windows Update. I've tried System Restore but I cannot get my system to restore to any previous point. I never have. Not sure why.


----------



## xnabsterx2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey as soon as u mentioned that the problems started straight after your last windows update i realised the exact same thing happened to me. my update downloaded last night and straight away i couldnt connect to my emails or facebook. i also couldnt restore to any point before the update whereas like you i could do it before.

So am i right to assume the update is at fault?

And if so is their a fix?


----------



## Ijen (Feb 13, 2009)

Just noting that I have exactly the same problem here - after updating Windows, Firefox and IE cant connect, though I can ping addresses through a cmd prompt. I am currently accessing the internet through the Media Browser in Real Player :s

Highly inclined to suspect that the update is the problem, rather than any other program, and a fix is required.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi to all - 

Thank you for you input. If you wish help, I will gladly look into your particular issue. Even though it may seem the same, it likely is not. Please start your own Vista thread. This thread is for *piggyboo *'s system problems. I do understand that you have simply noted similar problems and not hijacked the thread.

To begin Vista thread - http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=217

Send me a PM. I'll see what I can do.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ratsios (Jul 1, 2009)

i had the same problem.

in internet explore press "Tools" and then "Internet Option" then go "Connections" and press "LAN settings" then you are there you shall uncheck "Use A proxy server for your LAN(These settings will not apply to dial-up or vpn connections)".

it worked when i did't it

"sorry for my terrible English" :grin:


----------



## Kal.El (Dec 20, 2009)

I searched google "who set my ie7 proxy port 9666" and found this topic link. Well I didn't read through the whole problem, but my internet explorer7 connection diagnosis reported me same as other user as "Web proxy...9666" . I solved my problem and here is how. I use tata indicom's photon+ and I found that in "settings" of "Tata Indicom" ( Tools->Internet Options->Connections) my proxy has been set!! and that too "127.0.0.1" and port "9666" which I believe possibly has been set by use of some UtraSurf software which I have used few days back. Well I know that I dont need any proxy server. I should be using "Direct Connection" to connect internet. Hence I removed the proxy and unchecked that proxy option and use "Automatically Detect" option and It worked!! 

If you guys find my problem similar to yours, you can give it a try.


----------

